# Batman vs. Kakashi



## Gorblax (Oct 8, 2008)

Battle takes place in Konoha, at night. Combatants start about three feet away from each other at the center of town. No bloodlusting, which means Batman won't kill Kakashi- he has to incapacitate him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi rapes. Unfortunately.


----------



## Federer (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi summons his dogs.


----------



## Red (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi wins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 8, 2008)

Batman wins because he's the god damn Batman.

He regularly fights ninjas and on the weeks that Superman isn't getting himself killed, he's mind controlled and getting the shit stomped out of him by Batman.

Also, Batman is just plain cooler.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi wins this.


----------



## Federer (Oct 8, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Batman wins because he's the god damn Batman.
> 
> He regularly fights *ninjas* and on the weeks that Superman isn't getting himself killed, he's mind controlled and getting the shit stomped out of him by Batman.
> 
> Also, Batman is just plain cooler.



Well those ninjas don't use lightning, water and rock are they. 

*KAMUI*​


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 8, 2008)

> Well those ninjas don't use lightning, water and rock are they



They don't need special effects to recieve such an honor as getting their butts kicked by Batman. Kakashi is unworthy of having Batman kick his butt on his own so he needs theatrics to make it worth Batman's while.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2008)

Take away the Sharingan, and Batman has a better chance of winning the fight.


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi rapes.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 8, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> Battle takes place in Konoha, at night. Combatants start about three feet away from each other at the center of town. No bloodlusting, *which means Batman won't kill Kakashi*- he has to incapacitate him.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Kakashi shoves a kunai up Batman's ass.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 8, 2008)

Pfft. Batman nails him with his Naruto Ninja Repellant Spray(Patent pending).

And/or says "I'm the god damn Batman" thereby causing Kakashi to ask for his autograph because he's so awesome.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 8, 2008)

This isn't the JBD.  Kakashi rapes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 8, 2008)

It isn't but it should be.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2008)

Batman pulls an anti ninja spray, or a screecher and pwns kakasi


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont like the Batman sarcasm in this thread nor do I like Batman being raped by some noob that took his dying friend's eye to complete a jutsu that mastered/stolen by some angst teen.

Leave Batman alone


----------



## lcazekage (Oct 8, 2008)

Batman loses this time, with prep time it'd be very different though...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 8, 2008)

batman gets a gl ring and he wins


----------



## FireEel (Oct 8, 2008)

Batman gets raped so hard that there won't even be a bloodstain left of him when Kakashi's done.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 8, 2008)

Kakashi kicks Batman's ass.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> batman gets a gl ring and he wins



No he doesn't.



FireEel said:


> Batman gets raped so hard that there won't even be a bloodstain left of him when Kakashi's done.



You must be happy to be able to say this.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 9, 2008)

Batman gives his good friend the Joker a call. The Joker shows Kakashi his pencil trick


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2008)

Kakashi wins with taijutsu alone.


----------



## ShadowRaze (Oct 9, 2008)

Kakashi whips out his anti bat spray and bye bye batman


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 9, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Take away the Sharingan, and Batman has a better chance of winning the fight.



Kakashi is still faster and stronger plus he has all of his justu he still rapes,hard.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 9, 2008)

Batman fights people faster and stronger than him all the time.

He'd probably still lose to Kakashi, but the fight is not nearly as one sided as you think.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 9, 2008)

> Batman fights people faster and stronger than him all the time.



No one cares.

Kakashi destroys him. 20/10. Bruce dies without even knowing it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 9, 2008)

Anti-existence, your assesments have long proven less than reliable, so you'll forgive me if I don't agree that Kakashi is a god on high, able smite puny mortals with a flick of his wrist.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude, he doesn't have prep, and they're fighting on Kakashi's turf.
Batman gets merked


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm no saying he doesn't. I'm saying that he'll last a bit longer than .001 microseconds.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 9, 2008)

Three feet away from each other, hmmmm. 

Kakashi stabbing him in the face would take around that much time, right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 9, 2008)

Perhaps not, but then, Kakashi isn't likely to stab him in the face.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 9, 2008)

True, bloodlust is off, so Batman just loses whenever Kakashi gets bored


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 9, 2008)

Raikiri to the heart 2 seconds into the match


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait a minute. 

Isn't this basically Shikamaru vs. Kakashi?

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you just call Batman Shikamaru?
.....
stop posting


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 13, 2008)

This has been done to death...basically another Superman vs. Goku thread.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Oct 13, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Did you just call Batman Shikamaru?
> .....
> stop posting



Ok. 

~TheHolyDarkness...banned~


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 13, 2008)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> Ok.
> 
> ~TheHolyDarkness...banned~


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2008)

Kakashi wins Batman it just a regular human.

Kakashi is faster,stronger,varius other abilitys.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

> Kakashi wins Batman it just a regular human.
> 
> Kakashi is faster,stronger,varius other abilitys.


Explain im not convince since batman has many reliable feats

* - Regularly took a punch from superman some which supes is being brainwashed meaning no supes holding back on the bat
 - Has studied and trained 100,000 different types of martial arts so i doubt kakashi can defeat or above him in Hand to hand combat.
 - Goes toe toe with Karate Kid which is being braiwashed same as above no holding back
   remember kk is a master of every types of martial arts even managed to hold his own  
   against SBP.
 - Very Smart and DC Greatest Detective with preptime he managed to beat JLA by
    himself, also in a Marvel/DC crossover i remember he managed to beat the X-men 
    with Preptime.

 - Spectre Flying Kick 
 - and of course HE SINGLE HANDEDLY PAWNED DARSEID THUS GIVING HIM THE TITLE OF
    JOBBERSEID as proof of him losing to the goddamn BATMAN.*


----------



## Enclave (Oct 15, 2008)

Super Human vs Peak Human.  Gee, I wonder who wins.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Super Human vs Peak Human.  Gee, I wonder who wins.




Kakashi SUPER HUMAN nope i doubt he can survived a punch from a brainwashed Superman going all out but Batman did.

Read my post above for futher explanation about his best feat


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 15, 2008)

Superman never goes all out, even when brainwashed.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 15, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> Kakashi SUPER HUMAN nope i doubt he can survived a punch from a brainwashed Superman going all out but Batman did.
> 
> Read my post above for futher explanation about his best feat



Oh look, a bat-tard.  They are always so full of reason and logical understanding.

Here's a hint.  Superman is strong enough to punch apart the moon.  Batman's durability isn't as high as the moon's.  Thusly Batman didn't survive a punch from a brainwashed Superman going all out.  If he actually got hit by such a punch he would be atomised.


----------



## gfwspacezilla (Oct 15, 2008)

Batman will last at least 5 minutes. But Kakashi's Pure strength,Speed and Well, jutsus will do Batman in. no to mention The sharingan.


----------



## HOYLTHIS (Oct 15, 2008)

Does Batman get any prep at all? Does Batman know of Kakashi's abilities? What tech does Batman bring along regardless of prep or not? 

Batman's dealt with worst than what Kakashi has to offer.

If Batman even gets 5 minute prep with a briefing over Kakashi's abilities then chances are he stomps.


----------



## Red (Oct 15, 2008)

HOYLTHIS said:


> Does Batman get any prep at all?


Hai read the assumption thread.


> Does Batman know of Kakashi's abilities?


Hai, read the assumption thread.



> What tech does Batman bring along regardless of prep or not?


Hai, read the assumption thread.



> Batman's dealt with worst than what Kakashi has to offer.


So?



> If Batman even gets 5 minute prep with a briefing over Kakashi's abilities then chances are he stomps.


Batman isn't McGyver.


----------



## Redguy (Oct 18, 2008)

Kakashi...sticks an explosive tag in bruces rectum


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 18, 2008)

Electric wolf to the face.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> Kakashi SUPER HUMAN nope i doubt he can survived a punch from a brainwashed Superman going all out but Batman did.
> 
> Read my post above for futher explanation about his best feat



If Superman was going all out the land surrounding Batman would have been blown apart like a sand castle against a tidal wave. Superman thinks a kryptonian throwing a tantrum could crack the earth in two, I have no reason to believe Batman is that durable.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

All out? That was PIS.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

No it was CIS. Superman always pulls his punches.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

True enough.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

Batman himself has acknowledged more than once that if Superman actually wanted to kill him there would be nothing Bats could do to stop him. This from a man with a generous supply of kryptonite.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

Meh, I don't think that's true. Doesn't Bats have the anti-JL Panic Room?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

If he does it'd have to be pretty damn strong to withstand full power blows from a guy with a strength level well in excess of five hundred quintillion tons.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 19, 2008)

can't batman job him

I've heard he's good at that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

Batman jobs him because he's holding back.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

> Batman himself has acknowledged more than once that if Superman actually wanted to kill him there would be nothing Bats could do to stop him. This from a man with a generous supply of kryptonite.



If he is being brainwashed there is no reason for him to hold back on bruce since most of the time he doesnt know or remember him so i doubt he can hold back no just no oh please explain JOBBERSEID i doubt he's holding back from batman too


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Batman jobs him because he's dumbfounded by his skills.


fix'd for you


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

How kind of you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

> If he is being brainwashed there is no reason for him to hold back on bruce since most of the time he doesnt know or remember him so i doubt he can hold back no just no oh please explain JOBBERSEID i doubt he's holding back from batman too



The desire not to hurt people like Batman is too strong for him to just throw it away when he gets brainwashed every other week.

He went all out on Darkseid because Darkseid's physical strength and durability at least rival his own so he had to go all out to put him down.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorblax said:


> Battle takes place in Konoha, at night. Combatants start about *three feet away from each other *at the center of town. No bloodlusting, which means Batman won't kill Kakashi- he has to incapacitate him.



Bye Bruce.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 20, 2008)

Kakashi summons his dogs. He goes off to read a book.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Oct 20, 2008)

Ninja Dogs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doberman from Dark Knight 


Kakashi takes this while reading Icha-Icha then he dissecst batman and hangs him in his house ftw


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 20, 2008)

> Ninja Dogs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doberman from Dark Knight



Lies! Ace the Bat Hound is cooler than any ninja dog ever!


----------



## HOYLTHIS (Oct 20, 2008)

Batman pepper sprays the dogs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> If he is being brainwashed there is no reason for him to hold back on bruce since most of the time he doesnt know or remember him so i doubt he can hold back no just no oh please explain JOBBERSEID i doubt he's holding back from batman too



So Batman, a man who wears a suit to protect himself from guns and knives can withstand the power of a raging Kryptonian pounding his skull in. The man who gets over powered and beat on by Killer Croc can survive blows from Superman.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So Batman, a man who wears a suit to protect himself from guns and knives can withstand the power of a raging Kryptonian pounding his skull in. The man who gets over powered and beat on by Killer Croc can survive blows from Superman.



finally some logical answer Yes he can survive that remember this is the Same batman who own JOBBERSEID and kick the Spectre



Onomatopoeia said:


> The desire not to hurt people like Batman is too strong for him to just throw it away when he gets brainwashed every other week.
> 
> He went all out on Darkseid because Darkseid's physical strength and durability at least rival his own so he had to go all out to put him down.


Lets see
*Supes:* hey im being brainwashed i dont *remember anything* therefore anyone who stands in my way im gonna destroy them.*punch batman*
Batman Suvive
Of course hes going all-out
*ITS CALLED DURABILITY*

A WISE MAN ONCE SAID


> You might say Kakashi is way too fast. Batman beat a guy who can run at 8 times the speed of light, and fight and everything at that speed. You might say Kakashi is too strong. He beat Superman, who can punch a planet in half. You might say Kakashi has too many jutsus. Batman has beat enough people with enough ranges of power that he will be used to dealing with all of them. Plus, with prep time he will have figured out what every single one of Kakashi's jutsus is, and how to beat it easily. Plus, the jutsus are many, but a lot of them are similar, and way less powerful than things he has beaten. Superman's heat vision is greater than every Katon, stuff like that. You might say Kakashi is too smart. Batman is the Einstein to Kakashi's 2 year old with massive head trauma. Batman is the basicly the smartest non-cosmic in the universe, and he is probably smarter than some of them. Kakashi noticed the puddle, Batman would have known it would be there 2 months before it was.
> 
> A lot of this has been brought up before with tons of evidence. Take my word for it Batman owns almost anyone below Cosmic if he has prep time. Batman vs Narutoverse would have been more fair, but still a victory for Bats.


credit goes to Gooba
*Batman FTW*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 22, 2008)

It's not called durability when you are tanking punches from a man that can casually destroy planets.

If Superman ever went all out on Batman Batman would be dead. Period.




> Batman is the basicly the smartest non-cosmic in the universe.


And Batman is not the smartest non-cosmic in the universe. ^_^

Smartest Human maybe, but not smartest non-cosmic.



> Plus, with prep time he will have figured out what every single one of Kakashi's jutsus is, and how to beat it easily.



Yeah. Too bad he doesn't have prep time.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 22, 2008)

Kakashi makes a huge tidal wave (considerably smaller than Kisame's but still rather large). What is batman going to do? Exactly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2008)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Kakashi makes a huge tidal wave (considerably smaller than Kisame's but still rather large). What is batman going to do? Exactly.



He pulls out his trusty anti water jutu spray


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 22, 2008)

Batman doesn't just have a cool car. He has a cool boat as well.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing how Kakashi vs Deathstroke caused a long debate (even excluding the one-liners) I have to go with Kakashi on this one.

Batman uses ninja tricks. Some are so simlpe that Kakashi would not expect them. But as soon as he realises what kind of opponent he is facing, it will be over.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 23, 2008)

Deathstroke the Terminator? From the comics or from Teen Titans?

I might believe that Kakashi could beat Batman but it'll be a cold day in hell before I believe Kakashi could beat Deathstroke.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Oct 23, 2008)

No, Deathstroke won that one. 

But it was close enough to leave some place for discussion. The duel between the two grey-haired, one eyed assassins was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 23, 2008)

Deathstroke has grey hair?


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 23, 2008)

Deathstroke beat half of the JLA (including the Flash) in like 10 secs.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ol' Slade Wilson could take anyone from the Narutoverse.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Oct 24, 2008)

Perhaps not anyone but certainly most. Even without his jobbing aura he is like Wolverine and Captain America combined.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Oct 31, 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's not called durability when you are tanking punches from a man that can casually destroy planets.
> 
> If Superman ever went all out on Batman Batman would be dead. Period.


No if Superman ever went all out on Batman, Batman would kill Superman Period Exclamation.

there fix it for you


> And Batman is not the smartest non-cosmic in the universe. ^_^
> 
> Smartest Human maybe, but not smartest non-cosmic.


 he's smarter and more clever than kakashi


> Yeah. Too bad he doesn't have prep time.


 he doesnt need prep time he's basically a master of 100,000 different forms of martial arts and hand to hand combat.


> Kakashi makes a huge tidal wave (considerably smaller than Kisame's but still rather large). What is batman going to do? Exactly.


*He's Gonna do something, He's gonna swim!!*


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

batman picks up a nail 

GG kakashi


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 31, 2008)

> No if Superman ever went all out on Batman, Batman would kill Superman Period Exclamation.



You've obviously got no idea what Superman is capable of.



> he's smarter and more clever than kakashi


Undoubtedly.



> he doesnt need prep time he's basically a master of 100,000 different forms of martial arts and hand to hand combat.



That's not going to help him against someone like Kakashi.



> He's Gonna do something, He's gonna swim!!



That's a distinct possibility. What's he going to do when Kakashi starts attacking him when thusly impaired?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder why this isn't filled with allusions to non-consensual gay sex. because that's what would happen tp Batman.


----------



## bluucrayonz (Oct 31, 2008)

interesting matchup. even though batman is my childhood hero, i would say kakashi with all his jutsu's.


----------



## beads (Oct 31, 2008)

Kakashi sees everything coming, and summons dogs. Dogs are the bane of batman.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 31, 2008)

If Batman doesent have knowledge on Kakashi i say its a tie because Batman has fought against people who are on Kakashi level or above in terms of power/speed and won.Here an example

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulwFBISTeCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw that. He only won because he had prep. 

And in thee first fight he only lived because the sun came out as he was getting killed.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 31, 2008)

wat a fucken joke... BATMAN CURBSTOMPS KAKASHI WITH HIS HORNS


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 31, 2008)

Dracula would have done the same with Kakashi or even worse.If you notice the second fight Bats reacts to Dracula's attacks which can be considered as superhuman level.Kakashi can move like that with Shushin but he doesent have Draculas strength.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 31, 2008)

Kakashi sucks said:


> wat a fucken joke... BATMAN CURBSTOMPS KAKASHI WITH HIS HORNS



Your name says it all.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 31, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Dracula would have done the same with Kakashi or even worse.If you notice the second fight Bats reacts to Dracula's attacks which can be considered as superhuman level.Kakashi can move like that with Shushin but he doesent have Draculas strength.



He has a chidori clone. Batman is fucked.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 31, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> No if Superman ever went all out on Batman, Batman would kill Superman Period Exclamation.



*I cant believe they still make people like you *


----------



## Enclave (Oct 31, 2008)

ZergKage said:


> *I cant believe they still make people like you *



There's also this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yavK0mnE3wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 31, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulwFBISTeCw[/YOUTUBE]


I saw at least 2 opportunities where Dracula could have killed Batman.. PIS.. why didn't he just snap his neck instead of throw him.. PIS


----------



## Enclave (Nov 1, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> I saw at least 2 opportunities where Dracula could have killed Batman.. PIS.. why didn't he just snap his neck instead of throw him.. PIS



I saw about 3 or 4 opportunities.  Dracula was totally playing with Batman the entire time.  If Batman didn't have his little trap set up he would have died.  Thing is, Kakashi doesn't have a convenient allergy to UV light or garlic or any of the other million weaknesses Dracula has.


----------



## HOYLTHIS (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah he has an even easier one, spoilers. 

Batman with google > Kakashi


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 2, 2008)

Enclave said:


> If Batman didn't have his little trap set up he would have died.



Hmm...isn't that kind of his style though - given prep, he can do the impossible and all that?

Anyway, Batman is easily the better character by far, but Kakashi would win in a fight without prep.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Hmm...isn't that kind of his style though - given prep, he can do the impossible and all that?
> 
> Anyway, Batman is easily the better character by far, but Kakashi would win in a fight without prep.



Tell me, what would Batman have done if Dracula decided to just crush his skull immediately instead of letting Bats lure him back to the Bat Cave?


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 2, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Tell me, what would Batman have done if Dracula decided to just crush his skull immediately instead of letting him lure him back to the Bat Cave?


Batman would have *wished* he'd prepared his retcon spray on his belt.......


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2008)

I know, it's just ridiculous.  Batman's plans are not brilliant.  They generally rely on somebody way more powerful than he is to just act stupid and not finish him off right away.

It's like his "brilliant" plan to take out Flash.  Shoot a vibrating bullet at him and hope he decides to phase through it instead of just easily going around the bullet.

Fact is Batman is a peak human.  When he goes up against Super Humans and wins it's almost always PIS.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 2, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Tell me, what would Batman have done if Dracula decided to just crush his skull immediately instead of letting him lure him back to the Bat Cave?



He would have died of course.  I think you misinterpreted my post.  I wasn't saying Dracula couldn't have killed him.  Anyone with common sense could see that he was playing with Batman through the fight, which is often the downfall for many villains.

No, no, I was merely referring to the _method_ Batman used to win and how it fits into his style.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 2, 2008)

Villians tend to lose allot more because of PIS or CIS, which the point of the OBD is to ignore that entirely.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 2, 2008)

Kakashi would win if he was using sharingan but if he was'nt batman would win because they are fighting in the middle of the night.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2008)

Oppip said:


> Kakashi would win if he was using sharingan but if he was'nt batman would win because they are fighting in the middle of the night.



Kakashi is a super human, Batman is a peak human.  It doesn't matter if it's night time or not.

Besides, Kakashi is a bloody Ninja, he can fight at night.


----------



## xXFanFreakXx (Nov 2, 2008)

Kakashi would totally kick ass...sure Batman is like the super human and all but Kakshi just has the upper advantage in speed, strength and..well EVERYTHING!


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 2, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> Villians tend to lose allot more because of PIS or CIS



Exactly.



> batman would win because they are fighting in the middle of the night.



What the hell kind of logic is that?!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 2, 2008)

The Batman was inferior to Dracula physically, and got semi-speedblitzed and overpowered throughout their two fights.
Dracula is physically  inferior to Rock Lee with weights off, although Dracula has healing/flying/etc and such. I suppose I should also say   Batman's items are useful against someone who is his physical superior. That being said,  Kakashi would murder Rock lee like he was a fodder punk, who in turn outclass Dracula. Batman stands no chance whatsoever. 

In all seriousness, give comic Batman prep-time (limited to reasonable gadgets and setting), and he would still lose. Lol @ anyone who says a motherbox, Ivan's items, random Jla devices, and 'insert' innane oneshot items is reasonable.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 2, 2008)

Let's face it, the Dracula that Batman fought isn't exactly the strongest Dracula in all of the fictional verses either. It's a pretty weak Dracula actually. Castlevania Dracula (who is in reality usually a 3 story building sized fireball shooting demon), or Alucard from Hellsing would wtfpwn Batman.

Oh yeah and Kakashi can use lightning clone.


----------



## zan (Nov 2, 2008)

as much as i like batman and all ...Batman fought and beat allot of people..But i dont think batman would be able to beat kishi..Not because of him being faster or stronger then batman... He just have to much shit on his side..... 

Its on his terms in his field. He is fully powered.... Batman has no knowledge about his powers and ability......he knows nothing about the narutovers..He knows nothing about the chakra and all that..... 

It would be like grabbing batman and dropping him  one piece and expect him to kick everyone ass... 

Batman is good  but putting him in a no win fight is a no win....
If it was just pure hand to hand then yea batman has a fighting chances....


Also why are you using  the batman for proof?

ISnt the rules is that we just use comic for proof???


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats stopping Batman from spamming sonic batarangs?

Kakashi would win the majority of the time but not because this is a superhuman vs peak human battle. By definition vampires are superhuman but Batman has lolstomped them before. 

They are fucking standing in front of each other making it a h2h combat fight in the beginning. IC Kakashi doesnt have his sharingan out and doesnt pull out any hax jutsu in the beginning of a fight. Batman's reaction time has saved from superhuman threats on more than on occasion and to ignore that is complete bullshit.


----------



## Marth6789 (Nov 2, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Whats stopping Batman from spamming sonic batarangs?
> 
> Kakashi would win the majority of the time but not because this is a superhuman vs peak human battle. By definition vampires are superhuman but Batman has lolstomped them before.
> 
> They are fucking standing in front of each other making it a h2h combat fight in the beginning. *IC Kakashi doesnt have his sharingan out and doesnt pull out any hax jutsu in the beginning of a fight.* Batman's reaction time has saved from superhuman threats on more than on occasion and to ignore that is complete bullshit.



? In character Kakashi Auto-spams Raikiri now. Batman lost point blank period. Kakashi can keep up with a gated Lee without his sharingan.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> ? In character *Kakashi Auto-spams Raikiri* now. Batman lost point blank period. Kakashi can keep up with a gated Lee without his sharingan.



Kakashi only recognizes Pein as a serious threat cuz he lolstomped Jiraiya 

Kakashi what makes you say keep up with a gated Lee? Yeah he pulled out his sharingan when Lee when 3 gates but before that, he looked like he wasnt paying that much attention. 
Batman reacted to a guy that can move fast enough to nullify sound


----------



## Marth6789 (Nov 2, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Kakashi only recognizes Pein as a serious threat cuz he lolstomped Jiraiya
> 
> Kakashi what makes you say keep up with a gated Lee? Yeah he pulled out his sharingan when Lee when 3 gates but before that, he looked like he wasnt paying that much attention.
> Batman reacted to a guy that can move fast enough to nullify sound



Its called jobbing when Batman beats people well beyond his ability. Kakashi has better Hand-to Hand skills, speed, intelligence, everything. Batman loses. Kakashi is also a great deal stronger than batman.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you read anything aside from Naruto?


----------



## Marth6789 (Nov 2, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Do you read anything aside from Naruto?



Do you even read Naruto?


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 2, 2008)

Answer me first.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 2, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> Its called jobbing when Batman beats people well beyond his ability. Kakashi has better Hand-to Hand skills, speed, intelligence, everything. Batman loses. Kakashi is also a great deal stronger than batman.



Batman didnt beat the Flashwannabe

The majority of Batman feats are well within his ability, though extremely unlikely such as throwing a bottlecap into the the barrel of a gun from across the room. 

We have little to judge Kakashi in terms of speed, intelligence and h2h combat skills and strength; all OBD does is label him superhuman and assign all the physical stats of a superhuman ontop of his own. Batman has fought and beat/survived ppl (w/o massive PIS) stronger, faster, and smarter than Kakashi. 
Again, Kakashi wins the majority of the time but only because of his jutsus. Which I doubt Batman would allow him to pull of at this distance. Even then whats stopping Batman from throwing a sonic batarang?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Answer me first.



How about you answer me?  Do you read anything aside from Justice League comics?

The only way somebody would think Batman stands a chance at this is if they are a huge Bat-tard who loves reading and watching anything involving Batman and the Justice League.  See, in Batmans own comics he generally isn't taking on Superman level opponents but rather other Peak human or slightly enhanced human level opponents.  Why is that?  Because he cannot defeat true super humans.  They are just outside his capabilities due to him only being a peak human.  Look at Joker, he's Batmans greatest opponent and he happens to not in the least bit super human, he's just one crazy friend who just happens to have decided to make his entire life revolve around messing with Batman.

There's only so much that planning ability can compensate for.  It's not some all powerful ability.  Sure DC likes to have Batman's plans capable of defeating pretty much anybody, but that's PIS (Plot Induced Stupidity) and that doesn't fly here in the Battledome.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 2, 2008)

Enclave said:


> How about you answer me?  Do you read anything aside from Justice League comics?



I wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## Star (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm on Kakashi's side on this one


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I wasn't even talking to you.



That matters why?  I'm curious as to the answer myself so I asked.  Are you afraid to answer it?


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 3, 2008)

Enclave said:


> That matters why?  I'm curious as to the answer myself so I asked.  Are you afraid to answer it?


I am...........


----------



## Itachi2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

> You've obviously got no idea what Superman is capable of.


tell that to Batman who beated the whole justice league


> Undoubtedly.


He fought many demons, gods, vampire and managed to win against them.


> That's not going to help him against someone like Kakashi.


Hand to hand kakashi would lose.


> That's a distinct possibility. What's he going to do when Kakashi starts attacking him when thusly impaired?


*Shoot Him*


> Kakashi sees everything coming, and summons dogs. Dogs are the bane of batman.


Tell that to Ace



> I cant believe they still make people like you


because my kind of people thinks logically


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 5, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> tell that to Batman who beated the whole justice league



Was the Justice League trying to kill him with everything they had? No? Ok.



> He fought many demons, gods, vampire and managed to win against them.



Superman tends to be superior to a good number of those people, none of whom are going to invest all of their strength into killing Batman in accordance with plot demands.



> Hand to hand kakashi would lose.



Possible but not probable.




> *Shoot Him*


With what gun?




> because my kind of people thinks logically



You are confusing "logic" with "wank". ^_^


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 5, 2008)

People say that comics aren't held to the same standard... and when it comes to Batman and all the people who normally support the comics say Batgod is PIS.. you get a whole bunch of people wank him.

Seriously Batgod only wins with prep, and because of PIS.





Gorblax said:


> Battle takes place in Konoha, at night. Combatants start about three feet away from each other at the center of town. No bloodlusting, which means Batman won't kill Kakashi- he has to incapacitate him.


Batgod loses.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 5, 2008)

How has this gone on for 7 pages? There was no prep or non-standard equipment specified in the OP, so unless this is ridiculous PIS jobber Darkseid - kicking Batman, he loses.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 5, 2008)

I was in favor of this going in the JBD from the start.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2008)

Enclave said:


> That matters why?  I'm curious as to the answer myself so I asked.  Are you afraid to answer it?



1. Bastard!!
2. Getting into Star Wars(still new) 
3. Shonen Trinity
4. Transformers
5. Kurohime
6. JJBA
7. Dragonball


Now butt out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2008)

Geez Kakashi mauls batman, no doubt on this one at all, the only plausible way for Bats to win, would be that Kakashi didn't use his Sharingan, which wouldn't happen.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 10, 2008)

Well actually, since CIS is on, Kakashi isn't likely to use Sharingan unless Batman proves a particularly dangerous opponent. 

However, he physically outclasses Batman in every way and possesses enough hand to hand combat experience to capitalize on that superiority.

The fight is in close quarters and Batman has had no chance to study and prepare. So yeah. The fight is kinda....totally stacked in Kakashi's favor.

At any rate, Batman can only win by pointing out that he's the god damn Batman, at which point any sane opponent would wisely surrender.


----------



## Seyta (Nov 10, 2008)

what kind of fight is this?????

Batman's like a normal guy with a bunch of weapons and youre putting him against a ninja who shoots lightning and sends things to other dimensions with his eye....


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 11, 2008)

Which wouldn't normally be such a gigantic problem, but the fight is intentionally set up so that Batman will lose.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Which wouldn't normally be such a gigantic problem, but the fight is intentionally set up so that Batman will lose.



Even if you give Bats prep time the only way he's going to win is through some idiotic plot device.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Even if you give Bats prep time the only way he's going to win is through some idiotic plot device.



I sense much Bathate.
With prep, there is nothing stopping Kakashi from being fucked over by a sonicbatarang/flashbang/batarangbomb.


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 11, 2008)

A shadow clone. And kakashi being underground.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2008)

With prep Batman appears from off-panel and batkicks Kakashi to death.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh please, Bane's victory was totally PIS.

That whole arc was bullcrap anyway, created to capitalize on the Death of Superman fiasco.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 11, 2008)

No, it was CIS victory. Batman left his PIS at home.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 11, 2008)

But Bane didn't, which is why he won. ^_^


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 11, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> But Bane didn't, which is why he won.


Nono, Bane doesn't have any PIS, period. He has no Jobbing either... Thats just what happens when Batman forgets his plot devices.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 11, 2008)

A story arc entirely dedicated to offing the Bat and plot had nothing to do with Bane;s victory?


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope none at all. 
3 ft from eachother, standard equipment, Batman would get killed by Bane every single time.

Without Venom,
His strength and Physiology(Endurance/Durability) is superior to Batman.
Superb, combatant, strategist and tactician.(Can defeat Lady Shiva/Batman)
One of Batman's most intelligent foes.(Genius-Level Intellect)

With Venom his strength, speed, reflexes and endurance are all enhanced to Superhuman levels. Along with a Healing Factor.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 11, 2008)

Your assessment is supect, but I am unequipped to contest it.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 11, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Your assessment is supect, but I am unequipped to contest it.


What is suspect..?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 11, 2008)

Kakashi wins.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> I sense much Bathate.
> With prep, there is nothing stopping Kakashi from being fucked over by a sonicbatarang/flashbang/batarangbomb.



So you're saying that Kakashi would have been defeated by somebody weaker than a Dosu who is using a bright light and an explosive tag?


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 12, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> Nono, Bane doesn't have any PIS, period. He has no Jobbing either... Thats just what happens when Batman forgets his plot devices.





Vynjira said:


> Nope none at all.
> 3 ft from eachother, standard equipment, Batman would get killed by Bane every single time.
> 
> Without Venom,
> ...


 BULLSHIT

Bane had prep, being the genius that he is. He released all of Arkham Asylum's inmates forcing Batman to spend months chasing his most dangerous enemies; he *barely* slept. Bane discovered Batman's home and wanted for him to return from this mission. An exhausted and mentally fatigued Batman fought and lost against a superhuman skilled in h2h combat. 

Mind you, Bane figured this was the only way he could ever defeat Batman because ever other time he tried to crush Batman upfront, he failed.
Here Batman clearly defeats Bane without PIS:










Enclave said:


> So you're saying that Kakashi would have been defeated by somebody weaker than a Dosu who is using a bright light and an explosive tag?



If Dosu and Kakashi fought within 5ft, both would resort to h2h combat like any ninja would. Without PIS and main character saving, Dosu would've killed all of the genin in the forest of death instead of explaining himself. Same goes with Kakashi in these conditions. Kakashi would be brainfucked by Dosu's melody arm after dodging it/avoiding it and a kunai would come flying at his skull.

As for Batman vs Kakashi in these conditions (Batman having prep with only his standard gear), he could still defeat Kakashi. Batman has timing/quick draw skills are fast enough to keep track of speedsters fast enough to nullify sound waves from his sonic batarangs. All Batman needs to do is nearly hit Kakashi with this device and its cake from there. 
Batman using a flashbang(s) increases his chances of defeating Kakashi. 

But this is without Kakashi using his sharingan.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea, I think you under-estimate the difference between a Genin and a Jounin.  The physical difference between Dosu and Kakashi alone is enough to give Kakashi such an advantage that Dosu doesn't stand much of a chance at all.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 13, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> BULLSHIT


Fact.





> Bane had prep, being the genius that he is. He released all of Arkham Asylum's inmates forcing Batman to spend months chasing his most dangerous enemies; he *barely* slept. Bane discovered Batman's home and wanted for him to return from this mission. An exhausted and mentally fatigued Batman fought and lost against a superhuman skilled in h2h combat.


No what he did was prevent Batman from establishing prep time. He kept Batman too busy to plan for Bane. Which is evident by defeating Batman on Batman's turf..





> Mind you, Bane figured this was the only way he could ever defeat Batman because ever other time he tried to crush Batman upfront, he failed.
> Here Batman clearly defeats Bane without PIS:


Except for the fact that Bane is without venom, and showed that Bane was still physically superior until Bane fell subject to Batman's PIS.. Bane was talking to him instead of crushing Batman's neck and payed the price.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 13, 2008)

Right now I'm wondering...

What the fuck do these new guys smoke?
Pull out a gun? Not Batman's standard equipment.
Use Google? No Prep.

This is exactly how the fight goes:

Battle starts, Kakashi speedblitzes Batman. Batman falls to the floor with his throat cut open.

End of fight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 13, 2008)

Strictly speaking, he wouldn't cut Batman's throat since it's a no-kill fight, but other than that yeah, Kakashi wins this spite thread.


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

Crimson King said:


> Right now I'm wondering...
> 
> What the fuck do these new guys smoke?
> Pull out a gun? Not Batman's standard equipment.
> ...



True story.


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 13, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Strictly speaking, he wouldn't cut Batman's throat since it's a no-kill fight, but other than that yeah, Kakashi wins this spite thread.



Kakashi can kill. Batman can't.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 13, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> Fact.


Lies


Vynjira said:


> No what he did was prevent Batman from establishing prep time. He kept Batman too busy to plan for Bane. Which is evident by defeating Batman on Batman's turf..


Did you even read my post? Bruce was exhausted and barely standing. He walk into his home to see Alfred on the ground and Bane standing there. Bane explained that it was him behind Arkhams massive breakout. Despite being visible worn out and literally wishing for death (due to his condition)before meeting Bane, Batman attempted to take Bane down. But he knew beforehand he was going to get pwnt. 

In between being thrown into everything in his mansion, Bruce was reflecting on every battle he had, everytime he tried and couldnt sleep, every civilian he saved, every super villain he faced over the last couple of months. He was remarking on how his body was worn down from the numerous concussions and his muscle movement being sluggish for sometime. It wasnt even a fight, it was just Bane punching Bruce down just to see him stand back up again to a raise his fist in defiance. 

Are you seriously going to say Bane broke Batman's back because there was no BatPIS?



Vynjira said:


> Except for the fact that Bane is without venom, and showed that Bane was still physically superior until Bane fell subject to Batman's PIS.. Bane was talking to him instead of crushing Batman's neck and payed the price.


Bane had his venom and even so, he is naturally stronger than Bruce which Im not arguing against. Im pointing that Batman's fighting skills/speed are greater than Bane's which is why Bane was beat. 
As for the "Bane was talking....". Im sorry, American comicbook characters talk alot during their fights. That doesnt change the fact that Bane attempted to choke out Bruce put was hit in the throat and thrown in the river.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 13, 2008)

Talking is a free action.


----------



## Vynjira (Nov 13, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Lies


Truth 


> Did you even read my post? Bruce was exhausted and barely standing. He walk into his home to see Alfred on the ground and Bane standing there. Bane explained that it was him behind Arkhams massive breakout. Despite being visible worn out and literally wishing for death (due to his condition)before meeting Bane, Batman attempted to take Bane down. But he knew beforehand he was going to get pwnt.


As I already explained it removed Batgod from the equation. Batgod wins with a paperclip in a coma.. thus the need to remove it.





> Bane had his venom and even so,


No he didn't.





> he is naturally stronger than Bruce which Im not arguing against. Im pointing that Batman's fighting skills/speed are greater than Bane's which is why Bane was beat.


No Bane was beat because he was talking to Batman instead of snapping his neck. He was waiting for a response.





> As for the "Bane was talking....". Im sorry, American comicbook characters talk alot during their fights. That doesnt change the fact that Bane attempted to choke out Bruce put was hit in the throat and thrown in the river.


Actually, it throws in a PIS victory. In real life they snap your neck and be done with it. Stop Batwanking.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 14, 2008)

Only Adam West Batman stands a chance with some sort of anti ninja spray.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder why people only toss in "Batman loses" when this is really an understatement. Sasuke in the Wave country arc could beat him.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I wonder why people only toss in "Batman loses" when this is really an understatement. Sasuke in the Wave country arc could beat him.



 lol sasuke is going a one way trip to lucifer morningstar's realm when he faced the batgod


----------



## Itachi2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Was the Justice League trying to kill him with everything they had? No? Ok.


 Yes they are and he beated all of them



> Superman tends to be superior to a good number of those people, none of whom are going to invest all of their strength into killing Batman in accordance with plot demands.


 Yeah and Superman is the strongest in DC RIIIIGGGGGHHHHHT!!! 



> Possible but not probable.


he's more experinece in h2h than kakashi, lets see kakashi wannabe martial arts agains deathstroke then maybe ill change my mind if he manage to tie with him



> With what gun?


 FTL Batarang 



> You are confusing "logic" with "wank". ^_^


my logic=canon


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 21, 2008)

> Yes they are and he beated all of them



I'm gonna go ahead and ask for something resembling proof.



> Yeah and Superman is the strongest in DC RIIIIGGGGGHHHHHT!!!



You're right, Superman is not the most powerful being in DC, but the fact remains that he is superior to a good number of people, not the least of which is Batman.



> he's more experinece in h2h than kakashi



And? That's not going help him survive if Kakashi wanted to kill him.



> FTL Batarang



What are you high?



> my logic=wank



Indeed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> Yes they are and he beated all of them



He made plans for all of them, which Ra's al Ghul used in the Tower of Babel arc.

But in a one-on-one fight, with just his standard equipment? Ha.



> Yeah and Superman is the strongest in DC RIIIIGGGGGHHHHHT!!!



Depends on what you mean by "strongest".



> he's more experinece in h2h than kakashi,



Debatable. But even then, Kakashi doesn't need to engage in close-quarters to defeat Batman, thanks to his jutsus.



> lets see kakashi wannabe martial arts agains deathstroke then maybe ill change my mind if he manage to tie with him



Go ahead and make a vs. thread about them, if you want.



> FTL Batarang



1. FTL Batarangs don't exist.

2. Batman can't throw a Batarang at FTL

3. Batman doesn't kill.



> my logic=canon



Your logic is as bad as jplaya2023's.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 21, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> Yes they are and he beated all of them
> 
> Yeah and Superman is the strongest in DC RIIIIGGGGGHHHHHT!!!
> 
> ...



1. PIS.

2. No he isn't.

3. kakashi speedblitzes him to death.

4. What the fuck are you talking about.

5. You're a looney.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 21, 2008)

I like how the Batman opponents completely ignore the conditions of this battle and Batman's feats. 

Kakashi cant blitz Batman. Kakashi is no faster than the fastest superhumans Batman has reacted too. IC Kakashi will resort to h2h combat three feet away from his opponent. IC Kakashi does not have out his sharingan. 

For the last time, all Batman needs to do is toss out flashbang and the match is pretty much over at this distance. Having Kakashi stunned for a few secs leaves plenty of time for Batman to KO Kakashi via pressure points. Batman *can* win.

Now enough with the Batman hate.


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 21, 2008)

In character Kakshi has bunshins prepped to replace with.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

batman drops a smokebomb
He then proceeds to do some misterious acient off screen technique of mistery and kakashi begs for mercy.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 21, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> jobbing      .


When you job that much and that often, it should be considered a legit power.


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 21, 2008)

Captain America...


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 21, 2008)

Why is this thread still going on? Even a retard can tell Kakashi speedblitzes Batman.

Or shove a raikiri up his ass.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 21, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> In character Kakshi has bunshins prepped to replace with.


he's not going to use a KB in the beginning of a fight or at the first swing 



Aokiji said:


> jobbing      .



lol. Every time Batman is facing someone who doesnt just punch and kick in a fight, the people of OBD call it jobbing if he manages wins.


Anyone care to explain exactly how fast is Kakashi?


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 21, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> he's not going to use a KB in the beginning of a fight or at the first swing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In every fight he does.

Kakashi is fast enough to outrun chakra lighting. How fast you want to make it is up to you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 21, 2008)

Batman gets his ass beat by Killer Croc and Bane on a regular basis, anyone stronger than them should kill him easily.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 21, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> I like how the Batman opponents completely ignore the conditions of this battle and Batman's feats.
> 
> Kakashi cant blitz Batman. Kakashi is no faster than the fastest superhumans Batman has reacted too. IC Kakashi will resort to h2h combat three feet away from his opponent. IC Kakashi does not have out his sharingan.



You do realize that by saying this, you are insinuating that Killer Croc, the Joker, Ras Al Ghul, Poison Ivy, Twoface, Scarecrow, Bane, and countless other human villains who are basically psychos with gimmick weapons (Mr. Zasz anyone?), if that much (and all of whom have tagged Bats in hth at least once) have speed comparable to the Flash and Superman, right?

Think carefully before going through with this, man!

Whenever Bats fights someone with super-speed, they are automatically slowed down by the plot to the point where Bats can react to, or even outreact them.  Just liek Flash's human Rogues who have no business seeing him coming before they are beaten and thrown in jail in a nanosecond.

He doesn't get the plot on his side here.

Bell rings, Batman dies from a kunai to the brain before even realizing Kakashi moved.

With no plot on his side Batman has no business beating anyone from Naruto save the weakest of nameless fodder (ie - nameless Genin), pre-skip Sakura, pre-skip Ino, and pre-skip Konohamaru...

Unless he gets prep and ambush!  Then it's a whole different story!


----------



## onyedika123 (Aug 9, 2009)

batman will win because he can avold every hit and has instruments that has always giving him advantage and again its at night


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

BATKICK!!

But seriously Kakashi easily wins


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2009)

necro much, onyedika123? Kakashi wins.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 9, 2009)

Without prep time Batman is going down and he's going down hard.


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

For now, Kakashi wins. Batman wouldn't kill Kakashi like you said, but really it depends on how much prep time he has.

(A year for example is like, nukes.. etc...)  
XD


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 9, 2009)

Pfft, Batman just needs to toss some porn at Kakashi and then batarang him in the throat while he's distracted.


----------



## biar (Sep 21, 2009)

Batman rams Kakashi with his batmobile.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy thread necro, Batman! (double bonus since this thread actually involves Batman)


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2009)

No prep time??

No anti ninja spray?

Sadly, Kakashi takes this.

@ OP.. Dude change it to Bruce Wayne in the OP.. Noone's talking about the dick here.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

Batman shoot kakashi with his Darkside killing bullet


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

Kakashi takes it without prep time >.<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman has fought stronger and faster people before, he wins easily. 


Realistically speaking Kakashi shoves a Raikiri up his ass before he pulls out a Batarang. Then again, realistically speaking, Batman shouldn't do half the things he does on a regular basis.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 22, 2009)

His suit is raiton-proof.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman summons JLA


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

he can't summon anyone... its just him T_T


----------



## ShadowRaze (Sep 23, 2009)

Batman's piss melts kakashi's mask and his face


----------



## Marco (Sep 23, 2009)

Batman and Kakashi sit together and play Shougi..


Kakashi's not stupid enough to fight Batman..

And Batman doesn't like to kill.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Sep 23, 2009)

Blame the rape of batman not on kakashi's skillz but on sharingan to make if look better


----------

